# Gibt es Früchte?



## Moonlight (9. Mai 2012)

Hallo an die Pflanzenexperten 

Ich habe in meinem Garten ca. 6Jahre ein Stachelbeerstämmchen gehabt.
Trotz Stütze hat ein Sturm es vor 3Jahren abgebrochen :evil

Nun ist über die Jahre ein neues Stämmchen aus den wilden Austrieben geworden.
Diesen Frühling hat die Stachelbeere das erste mal geblüht. Ich war erstaunt über die Form und Farbe der Blüten.
Früher waren die Rosa und sahen aus wie eine kleine Glocke ... an der wilden Beere sind die Blüten gelb und eher sternenförmig ... sah aber schön aus und die Bienen mochten sie auch 

Mir stellt sich jetzt nur die Frage, können an einer wilden Stachelbeere (die ja nicht veredelt wurde) auch Früchte wachsen? Und wenn ja, wie sehen die aus und würden die auch schmecken?

   

Ich würde es gerne vorher wissen ... nicht das ich mich drauf freue und dann war es essig mit den Beeren ...

Mandy


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (9. Mai 2012)

*AW: Gibt es Früchte?*

Hi Mandy,

ich hatte mal ne Stachelbeere im Blumenbeet die sich da per "Luftpost" hingemogelt hat . Beeren hingen nach ein paar Jahren massig drin rum, waren aber aber deutlich kleiner als bei den Sträuchern der Nachbarin woher die Ursprungsbeere wohl auch kam (wie sie schmeckten hab ich nicht probiert da ich Stachelbeeren nicht mag)

Die Blüten von den Wildtrieben sehen aber eher danach aus, alsob die Stachelbeere auf ne __ Johannisbeere veredelt war - sieht irgendwie nach ner Goldjohannisbeere aus

MfG Frank


----------



## Moonlight (9. Mai 2012)

*AW: Gibt es Früchte?*

Hey Frank,



Knoblauchkröte schrieb:


> wie sie schmeckten hab ich nicht probiert da ich Stachelbeeren nicht mag



Hurra, es wir Beeren geben ... und schade das Du sie nicht probiert hast, da wüßte ich jetzt ob sie schmecken 

Stachelbeeren sind doch voll lecker, die essen sogar meine Kinder ... und die sind absolut mäklig was das Obst anbelangt
Hab hinter dem Haus auch noch eine "wilde Kirsche" stehen ... die Kirschen sind zwar klein, aber absolut aromatisch, süß und intensiv... einfach nur lecker.
Wenn die wilde Stachelbeere auch nur halb so gut schmeckt, war es eine gute Entscheidung den Seitenaustrieb stehen zu lassen :beten

Vielen lieben Dank 


Mandy


----------



## shake (10. Mai 2012)

*AW: Gibt es Früchte?*

Hi ihr,

und wieder was gelernt:
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gold-Johannisbeere

Sehr interessant. Würde mich jetzt auch interessieren wie sauer die Beeren schmecken? Noch essbar oder schon ungenießbar?

Grüße
Miriam


----------



## Moonlight (10. Mai 2012)

*AW: Gibt es Früchte?*

Hmmm,

Gold __ Johannisbeere ... interessant.
Ob sie schmecken werde ich dann berichten, wenn welche dran und auch reif sind 

Mandy


----------



## Christine (10. Mai 2012)

*AW: Gibt es Früchte?*

Sauer macht lustig


----------



## Moonlight (10. Mai 2012)

*AW: Gibt es Früchte?*

Genau 

Steht ja auch nur bei Wiki, dass die Beeren etwa 8 mm groß, mit säuerlich-fruchtigem Aroma sind.
Klingt doch gar nicht sooo übel.

Ich laß mich dann überaschen  Ist ja schon schön, dass überhaupt genießbare Beeren dran sind.

Mandy


----------



## TulpenFaktor (10. Mai 2012)

*AW: Gibt es Früchte?*

das würd mich ja auch mal interessieren, klingt nämlcih eigtl genau nach meinen geschmack


----------



## Moonlight (10. Mai 2012)

*AW: Gibt es Früchte?*

Kannst ja ernten kommen, falls sie mir und meinen Kindern nicht schmecken 

Ich sag rechtzeitig Bescheid.

Mandy


----------

